# Rosqvist - End of the Journey



## Dividend

I'd thought i would put this simple piece here. It got some emotion to it, though the theme could have had more variations...



> http://www.dragoncolour.com/Rosqvist_-_End_of_the_Journey.mp3


----------



## Dividend

And yes, the music, is probably more filmmusic than classical if you like that dicotomy


----------



## Guest

Well, it is no better or worse than a lot of other stuff that is around, as you say film or background music, I will give it 2 out of 10 but would never buy it


----------



## Dividend

2/10 sounds not so good. But thanks for comment and listening!


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Dividend,

Got an "error 404" on this url. I use Firefox, but fwiw same error occurs on IE.


----------



## Dividend

http://www.dragoncolour.com/Rosqvist_-_End_of_the_Journey.mp3

is the correct URL.

Can someone tell me why i cant edit the first post, but this one??


----------



## Krummhorn

Dividend said:


> . . . is the correct URL.
> 
> Can someone tell me why i cant edit the first post, but this one??


Hi Dividend,

Thanks for the corrected URL - I've edited your initial post to reflect the change.

The normal editing time limit is 12 hours, but only applies if no other posts have been made in reply to your post.

Enjoyed listening to the selection ... the ending seemed a bit abrupt - assuming this may be work in progress. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> Hi Dividend,
> 
> Thanks for the corrected URL - I've edited your initial post to reflect the change.


The first url worked ok for me


----------

